
We do not use C to build web apps - ElectronShak
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3079153/why-do-you-not-use-c-for-your-web-apps
======
craftoman
Cause we have to kill every hacker existed on this planet first unless if
every web developer had a team of 100+ specialists for free. For example, from
a hacker perspective writing web apps in C is like running Windows 98 as a
server in 2019 unless if you're Google and you willing to sacrifice 5000 devs
for a web application from scratch in C.

